# DVD Drive won't read DVDs



## apdavis18 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a HP DVD 940i dvd drive and it has been working pretty well since i got it. I have ran into this problem occasionally but eventually i get passed it. My problem is that when i put in a dvd, my drive won't recognize a dvd is even present. When i explore my dvd drive is says "please insert a disk into drive." Can anyone offer any help?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

If this happens on every DVD you've inserted

copy these entries below on your notepad and save as CDROMFIX.reg
---

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]

---------------

-double click the file CDROMFIX.reg
-click Yes

or download and extract...
http://www.geocities.com/net_newsy/CDROMFix.zip

.


----------



## apdavis18 (Jan 18, 2008)

it does not do it on all dvd's. I have 5 dvd's here and it did it on 3 of them. the other 2 played just fine.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

it's your DVD causing the problem and not the DRIVE itself.

try cleaning those 3 DVDs with a soft cloth to remove ...dusts?


----------



## apdavis18 (Jan 18, 2008)

i will try that. it is a brand new DVD right out of the box though.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you can try them first with someones DVD drives

or

try below at your own risk! ;-)

How to Clean a DVD or CD Disc ?
http://labnol.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-clean-dvd-or-cd-disc.html


----------



## apdavis18 (Jan 18, 2008)

is there some kind of copy protection that would not allow a dvd to play in a computer?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

what DVD is that? movie?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

copy protection mechanisms that prevent users from copying compact discs (CDs) or DVDs.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you can use these...

DVD Decrypter v3.5.4.0
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/dvd_rippers/dvd_decrypter.cfm

- DVDFab Decrypter (free DVD ripper)
- AnyDVD (excellent DVD ripper that handles virtually all modern copy protections)
- ImgBurn (DVD image burning software from the original author of DVD Decrypter, free)


----------



## apdavis18 (Jan 18, 2008)

I appreciate all the help. It turns out it was the dvd drive because i replaced it with a different drive that i had and it worked fine.


----------

